# Does my doe have cancer?!



## twentyone (Oct 26, 2012)

The other day I was cleaning out my rabbits cage, I noticed she had a very large clump of a mixture of droppings and urine stuck to her behind/genital area. While cleaning it I noticed that on either side of her vagina there is no fur and her skin is all red and there is a small yellow spot that could possibly be a sore. I'm so worried about her. She hasn't been spayed (lack of money, I have also recently emailed clinics asking their price and they have failed to email me back) and i'm afraid this could be a symptom of some type of cancer. Also, this is going to be hard to explain, on her vagina she has two slits on both sides. I have no idea if this is normal or a symptom of something or if she is in pain. I'm just so worried about my little rabbit, I don't know how i didn't notice this sooner.... Please if you can help at all, tell me anything, because i'm completely on my own.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 27, 2012)

If you can post a photo it may help...
I would wonder about a sore from the poo and things stuck to her...it would of held moisture therefore making the perfect growing conditions for bacteria. I would make sure it stays dry and clean. Its been many years since I had rabbits so I don't remember what you could apply to it....maybe ask the nods to move this to the rabbit section.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 27, 2012)

Is there a house rabbit society near you? It would really be best if someone could physically look at your rabbit. Rabbits do have scent glands and do kind of have a slit on either side.


----------



## twentyone (Oct 27, 2012)

I feel so much better knowing those slits are suppose to be there, there really isn't any sort of bunny society here. Actually I did hear the other day that its illegal to own a rabbit in my town (I had her before I moved here) So I would be left going to a far clinic. I'm not sure if I could post any pictures, i'm pretty bad with technology, but I an see if my boyfriend could help me. Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 27, 2012)

Duplicate topic. Link for the active discussion below.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22520


----------

